# Nice-N-Model Designs 1/350 Klingon D-7



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Has anyone bought from Nice-N-Model designs ? They have both the 1/350 D-7 and K-Tinga available as resin kits. Yes they are expensive but it seems Round2 are not going to do the K-Tinga any time soon. The D-7... probably never! :crying:

I know Captain Cardboard had a 1/350 D-7 a while back that is out of production. I have always loved the TOS D-7 and have a serious desire to build one to go along with my other 1/350 Trek kits. Yes the AMT/Round2 re-pop of the 1960's kit is a great kit but a larger one in scale with the Polar Lights 1/350 TOS Enterprise is hard to resist !:grin2:

Anyone bought from Nice-N before? 

1/350 Star Trek Original series Klingon D7 Battle Cruiser


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

I purchased the 350 K'Tinga kit a few years ago under the Titan Models logo. The kit was shipped fairly promptly after order. I tried to contact Nice-N-Models last year to try to purchase the clear version of the bridge module separately but received no reply. 

The molding of the kit is simply excellent, very little clean up required. The only issue that I have with the kit is the bridge module is too tall and should be more rounded. I had the kit out last night and am planning some bridge surgery. The final result won't be completely accurate to the studio bridge but will be acceptable. I will be doing full lighting (no way that I would build a K'Tinga otherwise). A roll of paint masks comes with the kit and look to be of fairly high quality.

It is a pricy kit but I really like size, detail, and quality. 

Can't speak to Nice-N-Models D7 kit as I have the Atomic City version. The 350 D-7 looks good though. 

I don't think you would regret buying either 350 Klingon kit (or both if your bank account allows :wink2.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Please don’t hold me to this, but I believe Jim Key may have sold his D-7 molds to Nicen. Here are a few shots of the original JK version, which I built several years ago. If the Nicen model is in fact an update of the Key version I can testify as to its quality and accuracy. In its original incarnation anyway, it was a beautifully engineered and molded kit – one of the finest garage kits I’ve ever come across.









BTW, don't use the 3D renderings on Nicen's site as paint reference. The extensions connecting the nacelles to the secondary hull should be grey on top...


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

FYI-- The Atomic City D-7 is 1:305 scale, not 1:350. That's how it worked out once someone established an actual length for the ship. The model was made to the size necessary to make the AMT kit-- thus the FX model was 28 inches long and the kit was half that size. Its a pantograph thing...

I should also say this kit will soon be available from ModelMan Tom.

Scott


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Gorgeous buildup, Mr Dyle!


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I bought his 1/24 BSG Raptor a number of years ago. Great kit. Had no problems with the transaction.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> Please don’t hold me to this, but I believe Jim Key may have sold his D-7 molds to Nicen. Here are a few shots of the original JK version, which I built several years ago. If the Nicen model is in fact an update of the Key version I can testify as to its quality and accuracy. In its original incarnation anyway, it was a beautifully engineered and molded kit – one of the finest garage kits I’ve ever come across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank guys. I ordered the 1/350 D-7. Got a confirmation email that says it should ship on the 27th. 

Great build Carson! Actually it was your build that fueled my desire for the 1/350 D-7 ! :wink2:

Mike


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

That is great news Scott! I though the AC D-7 was gone for good. I am really looking forward to building mine (I still marvel at its sheer size, what a beast!).

Its great that D-7 fans have a choice of either 350 or studio scale. 






CaptCBoard said:


> FYI-- The Atomic City D-7 is 1:305 scale, not 1:350. That's how it worked out once someone established an actual length for the ship. The model was made to the size necessary to make the AMT kit-- thus the FX model was 28 inches long and the kit was half that size. Its a pantograph thing...
> 
> I should also say this kit will soon be available from ModelMan Tom.
> 
> Scott


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, Scott's D-7 is a real beauty also. Glad to hear it's being made available again.

Thanks also for clarifying the scale, Scott. Always wondered about that.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

love that!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Love the D7. Your build is beautiful Carson; i always enjoy looking at those photos of it.


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Has anyone bought from Nice-N-Model designs ? They have both the 1/350 D-7 and K-Tinga available as resin kits. Yes they are expensive but it seems Round2 are not going to do the K-Tinga any time soon. The D-7... probably never!


It just happens that my Nice-N-Model Designs Klingon D-7 kit came in today. Twenty one days from order to receipt. After only a quick glance I'm really excited to get started on this model.




> I know Captain Cardboard had a 1/350 D-7 a while back that is out of production.


I also have one of these that I purchased a number of years ago, and began to accurize before other things sidetracked it. It's a beautiful model but needs a lot of work to make it screen accurate and I _will_ get back to it someday.

---------------


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Is the Nicen styrene or just impeccably cast resin ?
Pics on the website make it appear to be styrene...
On my list now


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

scotthm said:


> It just happens that my Nice-N-Model Designs Klingon D-7 kit came in today. Twenty one days from order to receipt. After only a quick glance I'm really excited to get started on this model.
> 
> 
> I also have one of these that I purchased a number of years ago, and began to accurize before other things sidetracked it. It's a beautiful model but needs a lot of work to make it screen accurate and I _will_ get back to it someday.
> ...


Glad you like the kit! On my confirmation email it says mine will ship on the 27th!>


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

pagni said:


> Is the Nicen styrene or just impeccably cast resin ?


It's resin.

---------------


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd like to share this, it's a screencap of a folder for reference material of the D7 that I use for 3D modeling.



If you can't tell, the vast majority of those thumbnails are of this kit. It's extremely rare that a model kit is good enough that I would use it for reference material. But I've used and trusted these images for at least 6 years now according to the file properties. 

The D7 is one of my absolute favorite designs, and I've long coveted this kit. When I saw this thread a couple of days ago I immediately ordered one. I honestly never thought they'd be available. 

When I bought it there was an estimate given of a late June arrival. However, I received my shipping notice a few minutes ago. (less than 48 hours from when I ordered it.) It should be here Friday. I need to go clean my hobby area. 

I'll post updates when the kit arrives, but I'm pretty ecstatic at the moment. :grin2:

Cheers;


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

CaptCBoard said:


> FYI-- The Atomic City D-7 is 1:305 scale, not 1:350. That's how it worked out once someone established an actual length for the ship. The model was made to the size necessary to make the AMT kit-- thus the FX model was 28 inches long and the kit was half that size. Its a pantograph thing...
> 
> I should also say this kit will soon be available from ModelMan Tom.
> 
> Scott


Is this the same ModelMan Tom on U-Tube? If the studio scale is being re-issued is there a link to purchase ?

Mike


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Prologic9 said:


> I'd like to share this, it's a screencap of a folder for reference material of the D7 that I use for 3D modeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share those images? Some look really good.


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay. If someone comes complaining about me re-posting an image though I'm just going to take the link down. People who post pictures on the internet generally don't like other people looking at them;

Postimage.org / Klingon D7 Reference

I also can't promise full context of what all the various images are.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

That's a fantastic archive of D-7 imagery. Grab `em while you can!


----------



## sdstudios (Jun 24, 2008)

I also built the Jim Key kit and it is a GREAT replica. I have built three so far. I love mine!

_But be aware_...the engine pylons are about 1/4-inch too long (maybe a tad more) and the angle is too flat. My buddy took a pic of mine and did a side-by-side comp with the classic screen-shot. The pylons would definitely need to be shortened and angled forward more. When you compare them, you can see that the kit's are not as "aggressive". 

I was too lazy to do that on mine. But if I ever build another one, I will !


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got my shipping notice from Nice-N Models today!:smile2:

Mike


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I suggest anyone buying a D-7 kit from any manufacturer simply measure the length. If I recall correctly, the Jim Key D-7 is studio scale (1:305) and not 1:350. If the model is 28 inches long, that is studio scale.

The difference is about about 3.4 inches in length. The whole model shrinks by almost 15% at 1:350 scale. This is only important if you are picky about the E and the D-7 being exactly the same scale.

Scott


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

CaptCBoard said:


> I suggest anyone buying a D-7 kit from any manufacturer simply measure the length. If I recall correctly, the Jim Key D-7 is studio scale (1:305) and not 1:350. If the model is 28 inches long, that is studio scale.


I had thought that Nice-N-Model Designs may have used the Custom Replicas masters as the basis of their D-7 (they look virtually identical when you look at a parts breakdown), but apparently that's not the case. I just laid mine out and measured it, and the length is roughly 25" long, which puts it at 1:350.

---------------


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

CaptCBoard said:


> I suggest anyone buying a D-7 kit from any manufacturer simply measure the length. If I recall correctly, the Jim Key D-7 is studio scale (1:305) and not 1:350. If the model is 28 inches long, that is studio scale.
> 
> The difference is about about 3.4 inches in length. The whole model shrinks by almost 15% at 1:350 scale. This is only important if you are picky about the E and the D-7 being exactly the same scale.
> 
> Scott


It's 1/350 from Nice-N. Something like 24.94 inches long. I also want to buy the studio scale kit. Any further info about it being re-released?

Mike


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

scotthm said:


> I had thought that Nice-N-Model Designs may have used the Custom Replicas masters as the basis of their D-7 (they look virtually identical when you look at a parts breakdown), but apparently that's not the case. I just laid mine out and measured it, and the length is roughly 25" long, which puts it at 1:350.
> 
> ---------------


I'm fairly certain it's a new tooling printed from the Custom Replicas 3D files. Essentially the same kit in a slightly smaller scale.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

Man! That is one SCHWEET D-7! $300+! Not in _my_ lifetime! LOL!

Doug


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

Prologic9 said:


> I'm fairly certain it's a new tooling printed from the Custom Replicas 3D files. Essentially the same kit in a slightly smaller scale.


That makes perfect sense and I suspect you're correct.

---------------


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Prologic9 said:


> I'm fairly certain it's a new tooling printed from the Custom Replicas 3D files. Essentially the same kit in a slightly smaller scale.


I can check with Nicen. I thought he'd purchased Key's molds, but maybe it's just the files.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

You _KNOW_ Round 2 has to make a D-7/K'Tinga (eventually) to go with the others. This is inspirational!

Doug


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

I have no idea when ModelManTom will have his D-7 kit ready to go. He will post here when the time has come for people to pile on!

Scott


----------

